# Shop Vac Attachment to Dewalt Sliding Miter Saw



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a Ridgid Shop Vac with a 2-1/2" hose, I would like to attach it to my Dewalt Sliding Miter Saw (Model DW712) that has a 1-1/4" dust port (or maybe it's 1-1/2"?). What would be the best way to accomplish this? That 2-1/2" hose seems way to heavy to connect directly to a sliding miter saw with a simple adapter.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

How about 18"-24" of 1.25" hose, then the adapter to the 2.5" hose?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

You need one of these
You can find them at Depot & Lowes also, in the Shop Vac isle


----------

